# Lehigh Resort Club



## silentg (May 15, 2015)

I have a hold on a week here for end of December.  I hear they have a golf course on site.  Anyone stay here recently?  Reviews are a couple of years old.
One bedroom sleeps 5.  Any info good or bad please? Will be only 2 of us staying.  No kids!  
TerryC


----------



## bogey21 (May 16, 2015)

If this is the place East of the Fort Myers Airport, I drove through it (didn't stay there) a number of years ago.  I remember thinking off the beaten track, not much in the area, looks like a residential community, long drive to Fort Myers beach.  I was not impressed, but again I didn't stay there.  Just drove through.

George


----------



## ttt (May 16, 2015)

The resort is nice for golfers, free or discounted green fees for those staying in timeshares, but a bit of a drive to the beaches...


----------



## theo (May 16, 2015)

All of the above input already provided is good and factually correct. The Lehigh Acres area is largely residential and a real snooze (IMnsHO) as well as a good distance from any beaches, but if it's just peace and quiet (and / or on-site golf) that you seek, the place might fit the bill for you. The golf course there was not actually affiliated with Lehigh Resort before just a few years ago, but when the golf course "folded" Lehigh Resort acquired a significant chunk of it.

I would encourage you to continue to seek input from users with very recent first hand experience. Why? This resort *dropped* VRI as its' management company a year or so ago after many years --- and who does that? . It's now managed by Defender Resorts (a much smaller company from the Myrtle Beach, SC area). 
It will be interesting to learn if that recent radical change in management at Lehigh Resort has significantly impacted user experiences there since the change.


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info, this will be a golf related trip,I like the idea of a  golf course on site. Not looking for excitement. We may try being pioneers and report back to you with first hand knowledge of our timeshare adventure!
TerryC


----------



## RichardinLakeland (May 16, 2015)

*Only 9 holes owned by Lehigh Resort. Other is now a park.*

It's only a 9 hole golf course, however, there are several others in the vicinity. 

I wrote a review for this resort some time ago and we have been back several times and heading back soon. We enjoy just 'hanging out' with friends and participating in the activities. True, if you want to go and do, it’s a trek to Fort Myers and the excitement of “civilization”. 

This is NOT a fancy resort; however, we have always found it clean and the staff is great. Have a problem?, call and then go answer the door as they are usually there.


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2015)

Thanks Richard, is the golf on site complimentary?


----------



## RichardinLakeland (May 16, 2015)

*Lehigh Golf*

I think it’s about $10.00 and includes the cart; however, it my fluctuate based on season so call and ask. Rachael can answer any of your questions or get you to someone who can. Phone 239-368-2022


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2015)

Thanks! We are going week 52, when will you be there?


----------



## RichardinLakeland (May 16, 2015)

*Lehigh Resort*

May, August, and October.
Like I've said, we like the place.
I'm planning on updating my review after our upcoming stay later this month.


----------



## theo (May 17, 2015)

*"Before and after" comparisons and observations should be interesting...*



RichardinLakeland said:


> <snip>...we like the place. I'm planning on updating my review after our upcoming stay later this month.



Your upcoming review will surely be both very valuable and very welcome, particularly since you apparently have enough "history"  with the facility to be able to see and then report with direct, first hand knowledge upon any perceptible changes in the place or its' "vibe" under its' new Defender Resorts management. 

I have no affiliation with Lehigh Resort and never did, although I have certainly visited it. I remain *completely* befuddled as to why that (or any other) timeshare facility would suddenly choose to *drop* VRI as its' management company after decades of satisfied affiliation and I will be very interested to see if you are able to gain and report upon any personal insights into that very strange occurrence, maybe by "asking around" about it a bit during your imminent visit.


----------



## bogey21 (May 17, 2015)

theo said:


> I remain *completely* befuddled as to why this (or any other) timeshare would choose to *drop* VRI as its' management company after decades of satisfied affiliation.....



I agree that the change is inexplicable.  I hasten to point out that I had experience with Defender Management at one of my TSs in Myrtle Beach and felt they did a good job.

George


----------



## RichardinLakeland (May 18, 2015)

*Lehigh Resort Update*

I'll see what I can find out and include in my update.


----------



## ronparise (May 18, 2015)

Heres  A nice history of Lehigh Acres

http://www.dreamsforsalemovie.com/


----------



## silentg (May 18, 2015)

Not planning to buy there, just going on vacation! This happened in a lot of communities in Florida, just  part of the recession and bubble burst! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theo (May 19, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Heres  A nice history of Lehigh Acres
> 
> http://www.dreamsforsalemovie.com/



A sad documentary on the sad reality of Lehigh Acres, but interesting and well done nonetheless. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Melynny (Jun 8, 2015)

*Stayed at Lehigh in January 2015*

It's just ok.  I won't do a real review here.  Unit was clean, it's older and looks just like the pictures online.  One bedrooms were small.  It's hard to find the entrance when dark.  We stayed one night so did not experience pools or golf. There is a reason it's always available: it's out of the way, in an ok neighborhood and will be a drive to the beach.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 8, 2015)

we stayed 6 weeks but it was over 12 years ago, when we were house hunting and found our home about 30 miles from there.   The one bedroom sleeps 5 is much better than the one bedroom sleeps four and is comfortable  there are so many activities at the resort 9or there were) that it is a lot of fun.  also you might want to try to play at Villages of Country Creek which is one of the least expensive golf courses outside of Lehigh.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Jun 14, 2015)

*Lehigh Resort Update*



RichardinLakeland said:


> I'll see what I can find out and include in my update.




We just returned from Lehigh Resort Club and asked around trying to find our why they changed management from VRI to Defender. Did not find out any definitive information. Two issues that were mentioned: cost (as could be expected) and management change wanted. Sorry I couldn’t find out more concrete information.


----------



## silentg (Jun 23, 2015)

Tht ok, what did you think of the place overall?


----------



## Steve NH (Jun 27, 2015)

Wife and I stayed there this past winter.
Nothing special about the units. No problems or issues. From what I remember most units had nice views of the Golf Course from the back patio/porch.

We did enjoy the Golf Course, very easy play. (we are not really good, just enjoy it) And the greens and fairways were very well kept. 

I don't think the greens fee were included - but I remember it being pretty cheap. 

If you are there mainly for golf, you may find this is the only course around (Didn't remember seeing others) 

The immediate surrounding area is boring.  And yes kinda sad at times when driving around, knowing the history. 

We did a lot of day trips ("Corkscrew" was great if you are a nature lover)


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 27, 2015)

there are several courses in Lehigh, and many more in Fort Myers


----------

